# Photos-Finally!



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

I managed to get a few shots of my flock this Sunday. There were some seriously gusty winds so some of the shots show their feathers pretty ruffled.  Hope you enjoy.

This is Breezy










Copycat










Smokey










Copycat, Elsa and Big Red










I love him!










Miss Elsa loves to have her picture taken. What a ham she is.










Why did the chickens cross the road?

Bugs of course!










Lucy and Big Girl, not happy with the wind!










Hope you like the pics!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Looks like a great group of birds! They have made a great come back and are looking very healthy!


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Love it! The picture of your Roo is great! They all are gorgeous!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Good looking flock!I love looking at everybody's pics.Seems like everybody has an assortment of breeds which I think makes any flock look great.With the different breeds comes different personalities which makes things more interesting.Keep up the good work and keep posting pictures!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Be proud of yourself for no butt pics.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

nice! thanks for sharing. good looking roo too


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Good looking birds!


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

Great Pics!


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Be proud of yourself for no butt pics.


You mean like this?










or this?










LOL, I got plenty of 'em, I just didn't post 'em! Thanks for the compliments everyone, I love the fact that they are all different so they are easy to tell apart!


----------

